# Multiple IM's (CPT 96372) given at the same time in the ER



## Pvdcoder (May 11, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone please let me know if we are allowed to charge for multiple IM's given at the same time but documented in different sites? I know it technically couldn't happen but it would be due to nurse documentation.  

For example:
Ativan IM Right Arm at 15:00
Ketorolac IM Left Arm at 15:00


----------



## ladymatthew (Jun 5, 2017)

I code for facility and our guidelines state that we are allowed to charge both if documented in different sites ( and the way I look at is they were possibly scanned at the same time but not administered at the same time) either way that is beyond our scope to determine and because documentation shows different sites then they should both be captured.  hope this helps!


----------

